# New camera, here I come!!!



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Summer bonuses means new toys 


Rebel XT (Black of course)
17-85mm IS USM
50mm f/1.8II
70-200L F/4 USM

(plus accessories)


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

sounds sweet!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I want the same camera!!!

Dell has deals on it every once in awhile. I have seen it as low as $750. If you can wait, im sure it will be there again.

jB


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

actually, it is ordered..no waiting required..except from UPS.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Where did you end up getting it from?

jB


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

B&H

Next week, the wife and I are heading out to the wild animal part, huntington gardens and San Juan Capistrano....looks like we'll have to suffer anf field test these  (She also has the Reble Ti (film) so we'll be fighting over the 70-200 LOL)


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> so we'll be fighting over the 70-200 LOL)


Which for you will be a 112-320!


----------

